# Shot gun primers vs .22 blanks



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Any of you guys used shot gun primers instead of blanks?

Im working my dogs steadiness and need to stock back up on blanks and see some use the primers.

Are they as loud as a .22 blank? I need loud like my .22 Winchester blanks if possible as the "bang" excites my GSP and that is what i need to desensitize him to. Little "pop" from acorn blanks don't really simulate my 20ga enough to jazz him up and tempt him.

If the primers are loud enough i figure they may work better as i can use them in my gun and simulate actual hunting better as i will have a full barreled gun with me. Figure i can take a used shell or two and drill out the primer hole just a tad bigger so i can pop a primer in and out with ease vs buying those brass adapter thingers.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a 22 and prefer it to train with. It is not as loud on your ears. I also have a 32. I use this for field trials and is a lot louder. I have inserts for my 32 to make it a 209. 209 primers are loud and cheap and accepted in field trials.

If I had to only have 1, I would get a 209.

Ben


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

If you are using just the primer in an uncrimped hull, it will not be that loud with a full length barrel.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys.

I have blackpower Winchester .22 blanks and they are LOUD vs the little pop of the acorn .22 blanks. Was hoping the primers would also be pretty loud.

Hmmm so i wonder if i may need to crimp a shot shell down with a zip tie


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Rugergundog said:


> Hmmm so i wonder if i may need to crimp a shot shell down with a zip tie


How will this fit into your gun????


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Just did it, poked two holes in the end of a 20ga shot off shell, ran a plastic zip tie through both holes and pulled it tight, it closed off the end about 80%. Slides in the double barrel nice. Ill make another so i can shoot two times before picking out the primers.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

well ill be damn, a .22 blank fits right in the hole in my 20ga shell.


----------



## tailcrackin (Dec 7, 2005)

Alot of times you can also use the 22 blanks for the ramset guns, you can buy them in 100 count box at a home center for like 5 -6 bucks, I usually use the brown color, was always plenty loud. As a house rule I use alot of 209 primers. thanks Jonesy


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Merimac said:


> I have a 22 and prefer it to train with. It is not as loud on your ears. I also have a 32. I use this for field trials and is a lot louder. I have inserts for my 32 to make it a 209. 209 primers are loud and cheap and accepted in field trials.
> 
> If I had to only have 1, I would get a 209.
> 
> Ben


Ben, how do you like your 209 inserts? I have .32 Alfa but remember hearing reports of jamming with the 209 inserts, so I didn't buy any.
--Mike



Rugergundog said:


> well ill be damn, a .22 blank fits right in the hole in my 20ga shell.


Had no idea!


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

FindTheBird said:


> Ben, how do you like your 209 inserts? I have .32 Alfa but remember hearing reports of jamming with the 209 inserts, so I didn't buy any.
> --Mike


Mike start saving your .32 blanks brass. 
I can have my machinist friend tool them up so you can fit 209's into your gun. I have the same gun and they work fine in mine.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I have used 209's in the pistols, they are loud. also bought some field poppers for the shotgun. works good.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

I bought a 32 from a friend. It came with inserts but I lost them. I bought some from the coverdog board but they did not work as well as I wanted them to. I think I could sand them down and make them work. I have not really played with them. I then found my old inserts and they work very well.

ben


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I've got several old training (209/22/32) that no longer work. I'm looking at buying one of these in 209 when they are available in a month. 

http://www.gunxusa.com/GunX/Home.html


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Mike start saving your .32 blanks brass.
> I can have my machinist friend tool them up so you can fit 209's into your gun. I have the same gun and they work fine in mine.


Thanks Scott, I've got some black powder Winchesters that come in a pretty sturdy hull: I'll start popping some-off.



Merimac said:


> I bought a 32 from a friend. It came with inserts but I lost them. I bought some from the coverdog board but they did not work as well as I wanted them to. I think I could sand them down and make them work. I have not really played with them. I then found my old inserts and they work very well.
> 
> ben


Thanks Ben


----------

